# Blog Software



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

Is there any blog software out there, similar to cubecar, etc that can be customized?

Software other than those offered by hosting companies that you have to pay additional fees for.

Something I can just add to my hosting.


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

Found one, and it was easy to modify and implement. Will be integrating it to my site.


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

Congrats, paulo!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

paulo said:


> Is there any blog software out there, similar to cubecar, etc that can be customized?
> 
> Software other than those offered by hosting companies that you have to pay additional fees for.
> 
> Something I can just add to my hosting.


Yep, there are lots of them out there. wordpress, typepad, bbblog, etc.

In my opinion, wordpress (available for free at wordpress.org) is the best of the bunch.


----------



## Gunslinger (Aug 3, 2007)

Rodney said:


> Yep, there are lots of them out there. wordpress, typepad, bbblog, etc.
> 
> In my opinion, wordpress (available for free at wordpress.org) is the best of the bunch.


Rodney, can you explain why you prefer WordPress? I added Yahoo 360, but it sounds like they will be exporting everyone to a more intregrated type of thing down the road. I am kinda old school, so I am still hazy on the whole blog thang.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Gunslinger said:


> can you explain why you prefer WordPress?


Part of the reason I like Wordpress comes down essentially to it being what everybody else likes. The implications of which are that it's strongly supported, has plenty of third party content available for it, is supported by most webhosts, is a familiar platform to any readers, etc. etc.

It just _works_. I'm not using it to any kind of advanced level, but it does everything I want it to, does it very easily, and looks good while doing it. So while I don't necessarily have high standards for blog software, Wordpress easily does the job.


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

Anyone use or heard of b2evolution?


----------



## Gunslinger (Aug 3, 2007)

Solmu said:


> Part of the reason I like Wordpress comes down essentially to it being what everybody else likes. The implications of which are that it's strongly supported, has plenty of third party content available for it, is supported by most webhosts, is a familiar platform to any readers, etc. etc.
> 
> It just _works_. I'm not using it to any kind of advanced level, but it does everything I want it to, does it very easily, and looks good while doing it. So while I don't necessarily have high standards for blog software, Wordpress easily does the job.


Lewis, and Rodney ... would you mind sharing a link to your blog/s, or any nice blog using WordPress, so I can an idea of how these are presented?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Gunslinger said:


> Rodney, can you explain why you prefer WordPress? I added Yahoo 360, but it sounds like they will be exporting everyone to a more intregrated type of thing down the road. I am kinda old school, so I am still hazy on the whole blog thang.


Wordpress is very easy to install on a website and use, it's very popular (meaning it has a very large community support base), it has a lot of features that you need and lots of different layouts that can be found for free that people have created.

Plus, like Solmu says, it just works 

In my opinion, wordpress is like the standard for having a blog on your site. They also have a free hosted blog solution at wordpress.com if you don't want to do all the install stuff yourself.



> Lewis, and Rodney ... would you mind sharing a link to your blog/s, or any nice blog using WordPress, so I can an idea of how these are presented?


Because of our no self promotion rules, we can't share links to our sites in threads, but if you search google for wordpress blog or "powered by wordpress", you'll see literally 1000's of them. There's no one way to set it up.

If you search for "wordpres themes" or "wordpress templates", you'll see all kinds of free layouts that you can use.


----------



## Gunslinger (Aug 3, 2007)

LOL, was afraid you'd say that ... but thanks, I am searching as I write this!


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

Since I haven't really fully launched my blog maybe I can still try wordpress. Is it fully customizable so I can easily integrate it to my site?

But then again...why fix what is not broken. LOL


----------



## littleoddity (Aug 15, 2007)

wordpress is the successor to b2.. and I'm guessing b2evolution is a offshoot of b2 done after development was stopped. And to answer your last question, wordpress is quite easy to integrate with existing sites.


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

littleoddity said:


> wordpress is the successor to b2.. and I'm guessing b2evolution is a offshoot of b2 done after development was stopped. And to answer your last question, wordpress is quite easy to integrate with existing sites.


Since you seem to be familiar with both B2 and WordPress, which do you think is better?

Advantages?

Disadvantages?


----------



## littleoddity (Aug 15, 2007)

To be honest, the only reason I know about B2 is because it was a 1 button install type thing from my webhost.. but it installed itself to some wonky directory (my hosts problem, not a fault of B2). Then when I went looking for the install package for B2 I found that they'd switched development to wordpress and I just grabbed that instead. So I really can't give you any good reason why one would be better than the other... except maybe, as mentioned, you'll be able to find more resources online for wordpress since it is a very popular package.


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

Ok Im switching to WordPress.

B2evolution Vs WordPress ---- A discussion


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

paulo said:


> Since I haven't really fully launched my blog maybe I can still try wordpress. Is it fully customizable so I can easily integrate it to my site?
> 
> But then again...why fix what is not broken. LOL


Yes, wordpress is fully customizable. 

Most PHP scripts these days (whether it be a blog, forum, or shopping cart) is fully customizable if you can edit some HTML.

It's just a matter of looking at how the software uses "templates" or "skins" to define the look of the pages.

You can use wordpress to power a whole website (I've done it before) or you can just use it for a blog. You can make it look like anything you want it to. Any layout you can think of can be done in wordpress (or cubecart or most other php software programs)


----------



## normsbrand (Jul 26, 2006)

I use both blogger and wordpress. I think blogger is just easier out of the box, but if you want to do any customizing on your own, go with wordpress. I use blogger for a 'family' blog to share photos, etc... but I use wordpress with my tshirt site because I was able to customize the look and make it part of the overall feeling of the main site.


----------

